# Some pictures from the past....



## LynnD (Jun 5, 2015)

http://www.hypertomb.com/weird-photos-from-history/


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 5, 2015)

Pretty interesting. I enjoyed this; thanks Lynn!


----------



## AprilT (Jun 5, 2015)

Fascinating, evoked a few emotions as well, so many monumental events in that collection so much so, seems they decided to even list a few pictures twice.    Quite a look back on some of the horrors and a little of the sweetness, a lot of powerful moments in those shots.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 5, 2015)

I have seen all those photos before LYnn,  but I wonder have you noticed just how similar Elvis is to the face of the statue of Liberty?


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 6, 2015)

I noticed that, too, especially the mouth!


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 6, 2015)

It really does doesn't it Nancy.. ?


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 6, 2015)

I've seen these on FB but looked again.  Quite a variety of amazing photos, some very emotional.


----------



## LynnD (Jun 6, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> I have seen all those photos before LYnn,  but I wonder have you noticed just how similar Elvis is to the face of the statue of Liberty?




Lol, will go back and look.  I hope you saw them elsewhere and not that someone else posted them.  It's gets difficult to find new things and just hope someone didn't post the same thing 2 weeks ago.


----------



## LynnD (Jun 6, 2015)

I thought that partial face transplant was the freakiest...it gives me nightmares and I really don't think the after is better.


----------

